# All The Aires France



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

Good evening all,
I am heading to France for 7 weeks at the end off the month so I have a
Quick question for those that have All The Aires France 4th edition for 2013-14.
I have the 3rd edition is it worth upgrading or am I just aswell keeping going with the 3rd edition ?

Cheers

Alan & kids


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Alan

I only had the 2nd edition before I got the 4th but there is a lot more info in the 4th than I had i.e LPG/GPL locations and fold out map etc

Hope that helps

Cheers

DJM


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

My view for what it is worth is experiment, they don't have a full time team updating all details so how much can it change?

Motor homing is fun finding out anyway, once every couple of years does it for us!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If you have a sat nav visit this site http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm
Down load all the aires poi i think they had 4000 at last count.Way way more than All The Aires France 4th edition for 2013-14.
Just because it say all the aires it should read "just all the aires we have visited "
Having said that,at least with the book you get a piccy and a description-
We tend to look at the poi of a aire and if its near a village /river o r on the coast we give it a try.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

hogan said:


> If you have a sat nav visit this site http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm
> Down load all the aires poi i think they had 4000 at last count.Way way more than All The Aires France 4th edition for 2013-14.
> Just because it say all the aires it should read "just all the aires we have visited "
> Having said that,at least with the book you get a piccy and a description-
> We tend to look at the poi of a aire and if its near a village /river o r on the coast we give it a try.


You can also buy the camping car infos website as a download for offline use. All in French of course but still very useful and its not just France. There are over 16000 stopovers in it. You can use it on a laptop without an internet connection. POI are free but the download for the laptop I think is €8

Still useful to have the book though. I have the 3rd edition. I think there are 2600 entries in it. Definitely not "All the Aires"


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys, it's what I thought...
Barry I have the poi for camping car, never thought about downloading as I have the iPad so don't really use the laptop much now :-( 

Alan & kids


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
The download won't run on my Nexus 7 android tablet but they have an app but it needs a WiFi connection to work. Luckily I have my netbook with me!

We are finding the 4th edition All the Aires useful as we travel around, now in Herault as its quicker to lookup as we reach a particular area but we have the ccinfo pois on our sat nav and autoroute so spend some time each evening planning the next day's route then end up somewhere else! In fact most of the proper Aires are listed in both now - today we've ended up on a mun campsite at lac Salagou for €12 with no elec but free wee fee! the aire outside was full at €6 +€2 for the borne with a single tap = dodgy hygiene.

Had a few free nights so we enjoy the space on a campsite occasionally.

Still few Brit mh's but more Dutch than previous years and some towns here are really scruffy with graffiti everywhere.

Steve


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I would not upgrade each edition, there may be a few changes where some have closed, but if that happens they usually put up notices saying where to go for the nearest facility, or you can simply ask at the nearest _Office de Tourisme _who will probably have a sheet of the local aires and campsites.

By the time the book is published it is already at least a year out of date, and probably more.......

so the internet will probably have more up to date listings, but it all depends on the quality of the material submitted......

Enjoy your trip,

Dave


----------

